

Cool video on how Curiosity landing must have looked like - natarius
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9hXqzkH7YA&feature=relmfu

======
ricardobeat
Cool video on how Curiosity landing actually looked like :)
<http://youtu.be/UcGMDXy-Y1I>

